# Το συνδετικό «ο» στη σύνθεση ονομάτων (Connective “o”)



## nickel (Apr 21, 2010)

Είχα γράψει παλιότερα σε φόρουμ που με φιλοξενούσε ως nickel και έχει την καλοσύνη να φιλοξενεί ακόμα σχεδόν 13.560 μηνύματά μου (άλλο αν το κάνει δίπλα στο χρηστώνυμο user7 με τον ψευδή ισχυρισμό ότι πρόκειται για 1.355 μηνύματα, πράγμα που δεν θα σταματήσω να καταγγέλλω) το παρακάτω απλό σημείωμα για το συνδετικό φωνήεν «ο». Επειδή δεν έχω χρόνο να το βελτιώσω, το αντιγράφω με ελάχιστες αλλαγές και προσθέτω κάποια από τα σχόλια του Dr Moshe, ο οποίος έχει αναλύσει τη συμπεριφορά τού συνδετικού –ο– εν συνθέσει στο βιβλίο του για την ετυμολογία. Ελπίζω να μπορέσω να προσθέσω στο νήμα κι άλλα στοιχεία, π.χ. από εδώ, τη μετάφραση τού κλασικού έργου τού Albert Debrunner, _Griechische Wortbildungslehre_ στην ενότητα όπου περιγράφει τη λειτουργία του –ο– ως συνδετικού φωνήεντος.

Όταν συνθέτουμε λέξεις, μια από τις αλλαγές που πρέπει να προσέξουμε σχετίζεται με το λεγόμενο «συνδετικό φωνήεν» («συνθετικό φωνήεν» στη Γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη). Στο σημείο σύνδεσης του α΄ και του β΄ συνθετικού εμφανίζεται συνήθως ένα φωνήεν που προσθέτεται στο θέμα του α΄ συνθετικού ή σ’ ένα από τα θέματά του. Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις το φωνήεν αυτό είναι το «ο».

Προήλθε από το θέμα των επιθέτων και ουσιαστικών σε –ο, αλλά ήδη από τα αρχαία ελληνικά έγινε χαρακτηριστικό μόρφημα της σύνθεσης και μεταφέρθηκε και στις συνθετικές συνήθειες των δυτικών.

Το συνδετικό φωνήεν εμφανίζεται όταν το β΄ συνθετικό αρχίζει από σύμφωνο, ενώ ποικίλλει η εμφάνισή του όταν το β΄ συνθετικό αρχίζει από φωνήεν (π.χ. περισσότερα «αλληλοεκτίμηση» από «αλληλεκτίμηση», αλλά περισσότερα «αλληλεπίδραση» από «αλληλοεπίδραση»).

Παραδείγματα στα ελληνικά:
κάρτα + τηλέφωνο > καρτοτηλέφωνο (και όχι «καρτατηλέφωνο»)
θάλασσα + ταραχή > θαλασσοταραχή
τσίχλα + φούσκα > τσιχλόφουσκα
ροκφόρ + πίτα > ροκφορόπιτα

Αρκετές πληροφορίες μπορείτε να βρείτε στη _Νεοελληνική Γραμματική της δημοτικής_, του Τριανταφυλλίδη (1941, ανατ. 2002), §336 κ.ε., και στη _Γραμματική της Νέας Ελληνικής_, του Κλαίρη και του Μπαμπινιώτη (2005), §92 κ.ε.

Όπως είπα παραπάνω, τη συνήθεια την κόλλησαν και οι δυτικοί. Έτσι, στο OED, δεν έχει λήμμα μόνο για το συνθετικό –_meter_ αλλά και για το –_ometer_, όπου γράφει:
the element -meter, Gr. μέτρον measure, preceded by -o, belonging to the preceding element, or merely connective (see -o), in which form it usually appears in words from Greek, and hence in modern formations, as dampometer, gasometer, olfactometer, etc.
1856 Farmer's Mag. Jan. 63 The barometers, thermometers, saccharometers, and other ometers.
Ομοίως στο –_ology_ και τα παράγωγά του:
We have eight or nine ologists of different sorts staying with us. Και, από το _Hard Times_ του Ντίκενς: _I hope you may now turn all your ological studies to good account._

Έτσι έχουμε:
sex + o + logy > sexology, σεξολογία (ομοίως: φιλμολογία, μαρξολόγος)
ampere + o + meter > amperometer, αμπερόμετρο
cell (του cellulose) + o + phane (του diaphane) > cellophane, σελοφάν
Marx + o + logist > Marxologist, μαρξολόγος
Islam + o + fascism > Islamofascism, ισλαμοφασισμός
parc + ο + mètre > parcomètre, παρκόμετρο (παρότι οι Γάλλοι προτιμούν να το λένε parcmètre)
Sax + o + phone > saxophone, *σαξόφωνο*

Ωστόσο, οι αγγλοσάξονες δεν το έχουν κανόνα να βάζουν το συνδετικό «ο» για λόγους ευφωνίας σε όλα τα σύνθετα ονόματα. Δεν έχουν πρόβλημα με πολλούς από τους συνδυασμούς δύο συμφώνων που για μας θα ήταν αδιανόητοι. Εκεί, στα ελληνικά, διαφοροποιούμαστε και επιμένουμε να χώνουμε το «ο». Τα παρακάτω έχουν όλα κύριο όνομα σαν πρώτο συνθετικό.

Machmeter, μαχόμετρο
wattmeter, βατόμετρο 
voltmeter, βολτόμετρο 
ohmmeter, ωμόμετρο

Και η απορία μου τώρα: *γιατί λέμε σοσιαλδημοκρατία; Δεν θα έπρεπε να λέμε σοσιαλοδημοκρατία;*
Ατόπημα και η «σοσιαλμανία» (για την οποία είχε κατηγορηθεί ο Κωνσταντίνος Καραμανλής) αντί για «σοσιαλομανία».​

Ο Dr Moshe έγραψε μεταξύ άλλων:
Για το συνδετικό -ο- οι πρώτες σπουδαίες παρατηρήσεις διατυπώθηκαν από τους Νεογραμματικούς τον 19ο αιώνα (Brugmann, αλλά κυρίως από τον Debrunner), οι οποίοι αναφέρθηκαν στη λεγόμενη _γέφυρα συνθέσεως _(Kompositionsbrücke) στην Αρχαία Ελληνική.

Εν προκειμένω, οι λέξεις _σοσιαλδημοκράτης, σοσιαλδημοκρατία _αντλούν, νομίζω, την άμεση καταγωγή τους από τα Γερμανικά: _Sozialdemokrat, Sozialdemokratie _(το συνδετικό φωνήεν εκεί δεν είναι απαραίτητο, πβ. επίσης _Sozialversicherung _«κοινωνική ασφάλιση»). Στη γερμανική γλώσσα πρόκειται για υβριδικά σύνθετα με α΄ συστατικό μέρος από λατινική λέξη και, ως εκ τούτου, δεν μπορούν να κριθούν με βάση τις μορφολογικές αρχές τής Ελληνικής.

Προσθήκη:
Όταν πρόκειται για απόδοση ξένου όρου ή για μεταφραστικό δάνειο, η λέξη που πλάθουμε πρέπει να είναι σύμφωνη με τους κανόνες παραγωγής και συνθέσεως της Ελληνικής. Το συνδετικό –ο– ανήκει σε αυτούς τους κανόνες και δεν μπορούμε να το παραγράψουμε. Εντούτοις, όπως συχνά συμβαίνει στη γλώσσα, οι ξένες λέξεις ενίοτε μεταφέρονται στην Ελληνική προσαρμοσμένες ή μη στο κλιτικό της σύστημα. Οι λέξεις _σοσιαλδημοκράτης, σοσιαλδημοκρατία _προέκυψαν από μεταφορά (όχι απόδοση) ξένου όρου και αυτό εξηγεί τον μορφολογικό σχηματισμό τους.​


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 21, 2010)

Πολύ χρήσιμο το σημείωμα αυτό, εγώ τουλάχιστον σου είμαι ευγνώμων (για τους γνωστούς δεινοσαυρο-λόγους).


----------



## pidyo (Apr 21, 2010)

nickel said:


> Το συνδετικό φωνήεν εμφανίζεται όταν το β΄ συνθετικό αρχίζει από σύμφωνο, ενώ ποικίλλει η εμφάνισή του όταν το β΄ συνθετικό αρχίζει από φωνήεν (π.χ. περισσότερα «αλληλοεκτίμηση» από «αλληλεκτίμηση», αλλά περισσότερα «αλληλεπίδραση» από «αλληλοεπίδραση»).


Νομίζω πως η μόνη περίπτωση στην οποία το συνδετικό φωνήεν απαλείφεται λίγο πολύ συστηματικά είναι όταν το β΄ συνθετικό αρχίζει από α- (π.χ. παλιάνθρωπος, παλιάμπελο, κουτσάλογο), ενώ με τα άλλα φωνήεντα όντως ποικίλλει η εμφάνισή του. 

Είναι αυτονόητο, αλλά επειδή δεν σημειώνεται ρητά στο αρχικό σημείωμα, ας πούμε και ότι το συνδετικό φωνήεν χρησιμοποιείται όταν το πρώτο συνθετικό είναι κλινόμενο μέρος του λόγου και όχι όταν είναι πρόθεση ή επίρρημα. 

Τέλος, μια που ο λόγος για σύνθεση, ας παραπέμψω σε τρία απολαυστικά κείμενα του Νίκου Νικολάου, όπου εξετάζονται διάφορα μορφολογικά και φωνολογικά φαινόμενα με αφορμή τη σύνθεση υβριστικών λέξεων στο slang.gr (ένα, δύο, τρία).


----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2010)

Costas said:


> Αλλά τέτοιες αμφισημίες είναι συχνά αναπόφευκτες. Δες, ας πούμε, πώς ολόκληρο χωριό, το Χαροκόπι, μετονομάστηκε σε Χαρακόπι, για την αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων.



Είναι ενδιαφέρον αυτό που έγραψε ο Κώστας, το ότι το συνδετικό -ο- αλλάζει τις λέξεις, οπότε αναρωτήθηκα σε ποιες άλλες λέξεις μπορεί να έχουμε παρεξηγήσεις. Ας πούμε, η _χαρμολύπη_ δεν είναι παρεξηγήσιμη. Το _βλακόμετρο_ δεν είναι. Το _βατόμετρο_ είναι: μετρά βατ, βάτους ή βάτες; Ρίχνω μια ματιά στα -_όμετρο_: το _βαρόμετρο_ είναι αδιαφανές για εντελώς δικούς του λόγους. Το _παρκόμετρο_ ξέρουμε ότι δεν μετράει πάρκα, αλλά μόνο τώρα το είδα ξεγυμνωμένο. Άλλα προβληματικά δεν βρήκα. Άμα σκεφτείτε κανένα, ας το προσθέσετε εδώ.


----------



## Earion (Dec 2, 2012)

Στη *σοσιαλδημοκρατία *δεν προσέξαμε να βάλουμε «γέφυρα συνθέσεως», επειδή τη φέραμε αυτούσια από τα γερμανικά. Το ίδιο κάναμε και με το *σοσιαλφασισμό*. Σήμερα όμως βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν πολλά γκουγκλοευρήματα για σύνθετες λέξεις με πρώτο συνθετικό το *σοσιαλο*--, με πρώτη πρώτη τη *σοσιαλοδημοκρατία*. Αλλά κοντά σ’ αυτήν φύονται και _σοσιαλο-κομουνιστές_ και _σοσιαλο-φιλελεύθεροι_ και άλλα υβρίδια, όπως_ σοσιαλο-λήσταρχοι_, _σοσιαλο-ρέμπελοι_ κ.ά., σε πιο χαμηλό επίπεδο λόγου. Άρα το λαϊκό αισθητήριο λειτουργεί ακόμα.
Ασυνέπεια στη σύνθεση διαπιστώνω αντιθέτως σε κείμενα διανοουμένων, που όταν θέλουν να συμπλέξουν σοσιαλισμό και ρεαλισμό μιλούν για «τα ιδεώδη της σοσιαλ-ρεαλιστικής παράδοσης» (βλ. εδώ), ή για σοσιαλρεαλιστική αισθητική ή σοσιαλρεαλιστική ρητορεία.


----------



## sarant (Dec 2, 2012)

Μάλλον δεν βάζουν τη γέφυρα για να μη λαϊκέψουν :) Αλλά ζούμε σε μιαν εποχή που ο κόσμος δεν ακούει αυτά που γράφει.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2012)

Μα πώς να υπογράψω την ιδρυτική διακήρυξη της Ριζοσπαστικής Κίνησης Σοσιαλδημοκρατικής Συμμαχίας όταν δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τη ρήξη και να βάλουν ένα -ο- στη _σοσιαλδημοκρατία_, να έχουμε και κάτι καινούργιο να συζητάμε; 

http://rikssy.gr/


Γκρίνια επιπέδου «πρώτη μπουκιά και κόκαλο»: Δεν μπορεί να έχεις αρχικά ΡΙ.Κ.Σ.ΣΥ. να φιλοξενείσαι στο rikssy.gr, αλλά η ιστοσελίδα σου πάνω πάνω να γράφει Rikksy.gr. Σαν εισοδισμός από *κ*ομουνιστικό *κ*όμμα είναι.


*Συνέχεια στο νήμα: ΡΙΚΣΣΥ και άλλα αντακρωνυμικά*


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2014)

*Middle East respiratory syndrome coronavirus (MERS coronavirus, MERS-CoV)*

*coronavirus *= κορονοϊός ή κοροναϊός; *κορονοϊός*

Για τους λόγους που αναφέρονται παραπάνω, π.χ._ θάλασσα + ταραχή > θαλασσοταραχή, κάρτα + τηλέφωνο > καρτοτηλέφωνο_.

Επίσης: *κορόνα* και όχι _κορώνα_, αφού απλοποιούμε και τα αντιδάνεια.

Άλλωστε, *κορονοϊός* είναι η γραφή που προτιμούν οι περισσότεροι.

Συνέχεια της συζήτησης για coronavirus εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?14814-coronavirus


----------

